# My kitten coming soon



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Photo of my new kitten will be getting on 12th jan


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Darn, Sameer, the photo didn't come through!


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Sameer said:


> Photo of my new kitten will be getting on 12th jan


I excitement I forgot to post the link ???

http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/...oads/985D3F48-3B52-4B80-9D6C-5997300BA02F.jpg


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Are you sure that's a kitten? I think someone is trying to trick you into buying a ball of fur


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Yep, defo a ball of fur... with eyes! lol j/k You're kitty is VERY cute


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG *dies of cuteness overdose* :luv


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Oo so cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

thanks a lot guys will post more photos as soon as she will arrive.


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

guys please suggest me some good female cat names.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Medusa


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

The name that came to me when I saw her picture was 'Contessa' - don't ask me why. Of course, you could always shorten it to 'Tessa' lol.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Namestorming  If you want to be silly, something like "fluffernutter" or "Peanut". Other thoughts...Fluff, Ginger, Puff, Taffy, Mimi, Tia, Zsa Zsa, Tinker. Is she a Persian kitten? Maybe someone could come up with some cute Persian names...like Persian word for "Fluff", "Kitten" or "Fluffernutter" (probably not a Persian translation for that-ha!) As I think this through, my vote would be "Fluffernutter" and call her "Fluff" or "Fluffy" for short.


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Lotu said:


> Namestorming  If you want to be silly, something like "fluffernutter" or "Peanut". Other thoughts...Fluff, Ginger, Puff, Taffy, Mimi, Tia, Zsa Zsa, Tinker. Is she a Persian kitten? Maybe someone could come up with some cute Persian names...like Persian word for "Fluff", "Kitten" or "Fluffernutter" (probably not a Persian translation for that-ha!) As I think this through, my vote would be "Fluffernutter" and call her "Fluff" or "Fluffy" for short.


Yeah it's persian kitten and I like the name fluffy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Yea  You have a few days to think the name over. Have fun...she is an adorable kitten!


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

so cute and precious!

i bet you can hardly wait until she arrives!


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

a Christmas present that arrives after Christmas


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

rural-cat said:


> so cute and precious!
> 
> i bet you can hardly wait until she arrives!


That's very true


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

rural-cat said:


> so cute and precious!
> 
> i bet you can hardly wait until she arrives!


you wont believe today i saw a dream that my kitten has arrived:smiles


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

Looking forward to your "Yeey i got my kitty!!!" post 

Please post a ton of pictures/videos of her when you can


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Looking forward to your "Yeey i got my kitty!!!" post
> 
> Please post a ton of pictures/videos of her when you can


nice photos


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

My kitty arrived early but on right time, it's my daughter's birthday today below are links of few photos I took today

http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/...oads/FC4EB241-1A9E-4BCF-B694-913C7500B163.jpg

http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/...oads/4D727871-4575-43BE-9CC1-3CE2402351E7.jpg

http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/...oads/91F19C1E-8A95-4B32-8CA1-117F3FAA731F.jpg


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Cuteness overload!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

How about Marmalade, or Mello, or Fiona


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

OH HOW CUTE!!!!! How old is your daughter, she might like to suggest some names, too!

Sunny
Star


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Marcia said:


> OH HOW CUTE!!!!! How old is your daughter, she might like to suggest some names, too!
> 
> Sunny
> Star


Thanks she turned 5 today, let's see what name she suggests.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Adorable!!! I think I just died of cute!!! 
Names...pumpkin, poppy (flower), marigold, dawn


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sameer, That is a Cutie Pie kitty!! 
Name: Tinkerbell ?


----------



## peanuts mom (Oct 29, 2013)

That is one fuzzy adorable sweetie! How about Marshmallow?

Congrats on your daughter's birthday and your new kitty! Enjoyarty


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I liked marigold... that's a cutie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

My kitty name is sassy few more photos below

http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/...oads/21A3BC21-9244-496F-B21A-CE67DC913B0F.jpg

http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/...oads/940FEB33-B2C3-49A8-852A-DCBF8A35C326.jpg

Sassy watching fishes

http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/...oads/AC8351D2-FAFB-435D-A8BB-948E0EF1EA6E.jpg

Sassy taking nap just behind me

http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/...oads/84E21712-B2E1-4683-A945-E79AEFF69542.jpg

http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/...oads/8653DE6F-9E6F-4F31-8A1C-4F1CD68D1772.jpg


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aw, she's so beautiful!! How is it going with her use of the litter box and with her raw diet?


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awww what a little cutie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Heather72754 said:


> Aw, she's so beautiful!! How is it going with her use of the litter box and with her raw diet?


Thanks she is doing great with litter box she just pooped once on flour yesterday and she is still on dry diet cause she arrived early and some of my supplies have not arrived yet and my grinder has also not arrived. But I am facing few problems she tries to bit me most of the time when I try to hold her and she is not using scratch pad she like my sofa for scratching what can I do for this hope to get reply soon thanks.


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

She took her spot most of the time she rest there

http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr192/sameershivdasani/566b3e2e44e9fed52d247d0369ed9124.jpg


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Sameer said:


> Thanks she is doing great with litter box she just pooped once on flour yesterday and she is still on dry diet cause she arrived early and some of my supplies have not arrived yet and my grinder has also not arrived. But I am facing few problems she tries to bit me most of the time when I try to hold her and she is not using scratch pad she like my sofa for scratching what can I do for this hope to get reply soon thanks.


She's adorable 

There are lots of threads that have good advice about how to teach kittens nice manners, but it boils down to this:

NO punishments, give her something else to bite and scratch. Play with her using toys that keep her away from your body (wands, lasers, ect), and NEVER use your hands, feet or other parts of your body to wrestle with her.

When she's scratching your furniture calmly pick her up and place her on the scratch post.

When she's biting you give her a toy she can bite instead.

You'll need to do these things a LOT, over and over and over. Every time she does something you don't want replace it with something you do want.


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

She so cute. I like the one of her watching the fishes. Her tiny-ness makes it look like you have some giant goldfishes.... or you just actually have some giant goldfishes. =P


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Sillycowsgomoo said:


> She so cute. I like the one of her watching the fishes. Her tiny-ness makes it look like you have some giant goldfishes.... or you just actually have some giant goldfishes. =P


Thanks the are parrot fishes and flower horn. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

librarychick said:


> She's adorable
> 
> There are lots of threads that have good advice about how to teach kittens nice manners, but it boils down to this:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Also make sure when she does scratch on the scratcher that you give her lots of praise and make a fuss over her. With my boy that I lost in October, when he was little I actually would scratch on the post myself and he would imitate me. Silly as it sounds, it actually worked lol. You can also put something on the scratcher that is attractive to her - like a tiny bit of dry catnip (I think kittens can have catnip, is that right?) or a treat of some sort. That will make her really like the scratcher.


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Heather72754 said:


> Also make sure when she does scratch on the scratcher that you give her lots of praise and make a fuss over her. With my boy that I lost in October, when he was little I actually would scratch on the post myself and he would imitate me. Silly as it sounds, it actually worked lol. You can also put something on the scratcher that is attractive to her - like a tiny bit of dry catnip (I think kittens can have catnip, is that right?) or a treat of some sort. That will make her really like the scratcher.


i scratched the post infront of her but she was intrested in my finger i will keeping treat on it and her claws are very sharp can it be the reason for not using scratch pad


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sameer said:


> her claws are very sharp can it be the reason for not using scratch pad


No, I don't think the fact that her claws are sharp would stop her from using the scratch pad. She just doesn't understand yet that that's where she is supposed to scratch. The furniture smells like you and so she is more inclined to do it there to add her scent to the 'family'. But she can be taught. Also, consider the fact that she may like a different kind of scratcher. If you have a flat one, you might also try buying a post or a hanging one that she can reach up and scratch in the same way she most likely does with the furniture. One of my cats would only scratch vertically, where the others will do either.


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Heather72754 said:


> No, I don't think the fact that her claws are sharp would stop her from using the scratch pad. She just doesn't understand yet that that's where she is supposed to scratch. The furniture smells like you and so she is more inclined to do it there to add her scent to the 'family'. But she can be taught. Also, consider the fact that she may like a different kind of scratcher. If you have a flat one, you might also try buying a post or a hanging one that she can reach up and scratch in the same way she most likely does with the furniture. One of my cats would only scratch vertically, where the others will do either.


i have a sofa with broad arms and back so she sits and scratch, i put the scratch pad on the arm and showed her how to scratch but she was not intrested in that she even scratch cushion on the sofe and sometimes she jumps for the cushion corner and bit the corner. 1 more thing she dont let me hold her paws for long time how will cut the claws then. i have a little idea hope it works i have a laser pointer i will point it to scratch pad lets see it helps or not.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, like librarychick and others have said, it's going to take a lot of repetition and training until she learns the appropriate place to scratch. It would be best if you're not at home to keep her in a room where she is away from the sofa because you are not able to correct her at those times and you don't want her to get too used to scratching the sofa instead of the scratcher. Are you doing nice long play sessions with her with a wand toy and/or laser pointer? That will tire her out and make her less likely to chomp on the couch cushions I would imagine lol.

As far as clipping her nails go, it would be best if you had help. Someone to hold her (and scruff her gently if necessary) while you clip the nail - you might only be able to do one nail at a time in the beginning, then praise her and give a treat.


----------

